
Could a Bank Deny Your Loan Based on Your Facebook Friends? - tjr
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2015/09/facebooks-new-patent-and-digital-redlining/407287/?single_page=true
======
CurtMonash
There are MANY legal questions like the ones raised here.
[http://www.dbms2.com/2010/07/04/fair-data-
use/](http://www.dbms2.com/2010/07/04/fair-data-use/) catalogs some of them.

